# strawberry leaves



## adsum (Nov 28, 2011)

most of my garden is hybernating... but my strawberry plants are still pretty active. Are the leaves safe to feed?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Nov 28, 2011)

I feed them almost daily to at least some of my crew, I have two types that keep leaves all winter long.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 28, 2011)

Another plant I have problems growing.  They are fine for the turtles and tortoises to eat. I have a few growing in different enclosures here. I also will feed the the tops of the strawberries when ever I get a batch for snacking on or to make strawberry shortcake with.  Geesh now I have a hunger for strawberries... thanks folks.


----------



## adsum (Nov 29, 2011)

So, I added strawberry leaves to dinner last night and they got picked around. Every scrap of everything else got snatched right up- but no dice on the strawberry leaves. Next time I will tear them smaller.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 29, 2011)

adsum said:


> So, I added strawberry leaves to dinner last night and they got picked around. Every scrap of everything else got snatched right up- but no dice on the strawberry leaves. Next time I will tear them smaller.


Now if your tort was in the garden and you were looking forward to a nice crop of fruit - the plant would be eaten to ground level in seconds!


----------

